# Java URL - HTTP Response Fehler 400



## Benny-BvB (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo.

Ich habe mir ein Programm geschrieben, um meinen Router (Speedport W500) eine neue IP zu verpassen. (Dachte ich zumindest )

Aber irgendwie macht Java und speziell die Klasse URL Probleme.

Mit diesem Link, trenne ich kurz die Verbindung: 
"http://192.168.2.1/cgi-bin/disconnect.exe"

(Da ich auf Dauerverbindung gestellt habe, wählt der Router sich Sekundenbruchteile später, mit einer neuen IP wieder ein,)

Wenn ich den Link ins Browserfenster eingebe, funktioniert dies wunderbar. Selbst als Verknüpfung kann ich ihn aufrufen und alles passt.

Nun habe ich mir folgende Zeilen geschrieben:

...
URL url_IP = new URL("http://192.168.2.1/cgi-bin/disconnect.exe");
InputStream stream_IP = url_IP.openStream();
stream_IP.close();
...

Ich bekomme aber jedesmal einen HTTP response Fehler (Code 400).
Jetzt habe ich mal schnell nachgeschaut und das bedeutet: 

400 Bad Request:
"Teilt dem Client mit, dass der Request einen Syntaxfehler enthielt."

Was mache ich (oder Java :suspekt falsch?

Danke schon im vorraus.


----------

